# West Virginia



## jclubb (Sep 19, 2010)

This may be a long shot, but is there anyone from West Virginia on here? It would be nice to find some folks in the Charleston area who would want to form a support group. There sure isn't one here now.


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey just found this post looking for other people from west virginia on here, even if it is pretty old haha. I'm about 20 minutes out from Charleston


----------

